# Solved: HTC One X: can't find downloaded images



## WButchar (May 29, 2003)

I've been trying to figure out where my downloaded images go in my HTC One X Android phone. From my email, I downloaded an attached image and it gives me absolutely NO hint of where the image is being saved. (Who designs these things? Rule of Thumb for ALL Electronic Devices is SIMPLICITY!!!! (Kind of kills the "SMART" in "Smart Phones".)

Now I can attach to my pc and find the image, but that's not what I want. I emailed it from my pc, so why should I go back to my pc to find it? Also, when I'm on the road and a customer sends me an image, I want to be able to FIND it on my phone.

Please, I don't need any recovery apts or anything. (Why would the "best answer" on one of the email sites even suggest this?) I just need to know how I can locate the image I downloaded and work on it on my phone when I need to. (No surprise, it's a Microsoft product LOL.)

Does anyone know how to do this? Found no help on line.

Thanks.


----------



## WButchar (May 29, 2003)

Apparently it's a glitch. After about the 4th attempt, the image finally showed up in my downloads apt. Am also d/ling a file management apt so I can locate other possible missing files. Who knows, I may find other copies of this image, too. For now, it's all good.


----------

